# LOW TECH 90 Gallon Planted *UPDATE* - Fully stocked



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Just added 6 baby leopard angelfish and did an official tank update video. Enjoy!


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Serious question as a person who *just* bought a 90G and is planning to stock a few angels... when the angels are full grown + those roselines and rainbows, will that tank be overstocked? Just thinking of six fully grown angels in there possibly semi-aggressive with a few breeding (or trying to breed) pairs... might be wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

mattjm20 said:


> Serious question as a person who *just* bought a 90G and is planning to stock a few angels... when the angels are full grown + those roselines and rainbows, will that tank be overstocked? Just thinking of six fully grown angels in there possibly semi-aggressive with a few breeding (or trying to breed) pairs... might be wrong. Thanks!


6 full grown angels in a 90g would be a little crazy if they don't all get along... My hope is that with them growing up together that they won't be as aggressive to one another. I have 6 full grown angels in 120g (5' tank) with congos, tiger barbs, SAE's and a 4 line channel cat, and I only get some territorial issues when they are laying eggs. To counteract the territorial nature, I have a lot of places for them to hide and duck away from an attacker at. Like big driftwood, and a cave big enough to fit 2 under comfortably if need be.

Now, mind you this is a test I'm doing to see if it will work. If they dont all get along I'll pass a couple to a LFS for store credit. I'm hoping to keep at least 4 in here though. I've found as long as you keep everyone well fed, (twice a day) that it keeps aggression down.

Water quality stays good due to 80% water changes once per week and a bunch of live plants.

I have seen some similar tanks (90G) with a bunch of angels, congos, rainbows and discus in, all full grown and its beautiful and they look quite happy. 

I think if all the fish get along, and no one is dying, their colors are good, the plants are good, just stick to the routine.

I think with all the fish growing together, feeding together, etc, they get use to the water changes, the food, etc.

I hope this answers your questions. :smile:


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks! Interesting take. I'm probably going to get two angels, accounting for their max size, along with some rams and cory cats. Tetras are obvious, but I've recently become interested in adding a few boesmani rainbows... they are just awesome. I'll have to get over the fact that they are not from the same part of the world


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

in my experience, angel aggression & them getting along is a complex issue. you need to be lucky in some way or have tonnes of space for them. i've never had full grown angels. mine are less than half size. IMO in a 90g, 4 would be a safe bet keeping max size in mind.


----------

